# Makita 451 vs 452



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any bad experiences with the makita cordless drills?

I have the white lithium drill and love it so i am looking at converting from my dewalt stuff to the makita lxt stuff.

i notice most of the kits come with the 452 hammer drill. But i looks to be the exact same as my white drill with some hammering capable internals.

The 451 seems to be far beefier looking and feeling. Any advice?

Makita 452














makita 451


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

And apparently theres another 2 speed with metal gears...the 454


----------



## Chevyman305 (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to own the 451 which is an older drill that makita no longer makes.I now own the 452 and the 454. The 452 is a medium duty drill which has a 2 speed tranny with hammer drill function. The 454 is a heavy duty drill with a lot more torque and also has hammer drill mode. Both have a metal gear tranny and I use my drills I do a lot of construction and they haven't let me down yet. They are also very light compared to other 18 volt lithium ion drills. Trust me you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

My 451 has blown 3rd gear four times now. It's a design defect--everybody's does the same thing.

Get the 454.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> My 451 has blown 3rd gear four times now. It's a design defect--everybody's does the same thing.
> 
> Get the 454.


Mines done it twice now but i do abuse it. I try and do silly things like drill oak timbers with a 2" auger bit. The 3rd one they have put in seems to be holding up and when i have a problem my dealer just changes the front end while i wait. About 5 mins work. They are an exremly good drill and worth every $.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Mines done it twice now but i do abuse it. I try and do silly things like drill oak timbers with a 2" auger bit. The 3rd one they have put in seems to be holding up and when i have a problem my dealer just changes the front end while i wait. About 5 mins work. They are an exremly good drill and worth every $.


You have the 451?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep 451


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

452 is fine for me, but if you are going to abuse it you may get the 454


----------

